
Launch a Google Sheet - kamphey
https://www.indiehackers.com/post/launch-a-google-sheet-821318349f
======
kamphey
A few things you can create in google sheets for your business, even before
you have a product.

\- Countdown to launch

\- Create a Virtual Mall

\- Create a CRM for your users

\- Release Your Swipe File

\- Release a Calculator

\- Create a Marketplace

